# Looking for work in NH



## face-shot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm looking for plowing work in NH Concord area. This is my second season in business on my own, but I have been plowing for 5 years. I'm fully insured, I have a C4500 with 9' plow a 2500HD with 8' plow and a Kubota with loader and snow blower. If anyone has any work subcontract or hourly please contact me.

Thanks 
Zach Fronton
[email protected]


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Post this in the Networking section. You will get a better response.


----------

